# square chest



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

do certain exercises make the chest look more square. i switched my training up a year ago to incorporate more dumbell presses, my chest has grown alot but i want it more square if you understand. i was thinking wide grip bench to get the outside more?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

While you can concentrate on certain areas of the chest by doing incline/flat/declines etc...you can't change the shape of a muscle, only make it bigger. It's simply down to genetics.

Wide grip bench will more than likely just end up hitting your anterior delts IMO.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

We've been here before. The shape of your pecs is the shape it is & you can't change it. It will grow thicker which will alter it's appearance, but the basic shape of the muscle will always be the same due to the insertion & attachment points. For example, I have a fairly thick chest, but would like it to be deeper i.e. look like it extends a little further down my sternum than it does but in 15 years it's just gotten thicker, never deeper.

Certain exercises may place the emphasis on the lower/outer portion of the pec (this is debatable) but it will not make it lay down muscle fibres in an area of your chest that your pecs simply don't 'go'. Just make the best of what you have & keep improving.


----------



## jabkay (Apr 5, 2011)

I start my Workout with some heavy sets of INCLINED dumbbell presses and then the machine flies and finish off with some parallel bar dips. I made it a point NOT to do bar-bells. Have been doing a lot of calisthenics for the past few months. I believe I have a good Square chest.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

What Nine Pack said. In addition, while I have no idea what you mean by a 'square' chest, losing body fat will perhaps bring out the detail you're looking for.


----------



## jabkay (Apr 5, 2011)

No arguing with that. I believe what 9 Pack said is correct. But (not in an argumentative way) everyone in my gym has a round (breast shaped) chest and they start of with the flat barbell, flat dumbbell presses and flat flies by that time they are a bit tired to do some heavy inclined chest workout. By that time it just becomes a formality they don't REALLY emphasize the upper chest and then they finish off with the decline chest and pull over.

Now I don't do barbells and Pullovers and I have a square chest, . Genetics or workout pattern? or both? a co-incidence??!!


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Nine Pack said:


> We've been here before. The shape of your pecs is the shape it is & you can't change it. It will grow thicker which will alter it's appearance, but the basic shape of the muscle will always be the same due to the insertion & attachment points. For example, I have a fairly thick chest, but would like it to be deeper i.e. look like it extends a little further down my sternum than it does but in 15 years it's just gotten thicker, never deeper.
> 
> Certain exercises may place the emphasis on the lower/outer portion of the pec (this is debatable) but it will not make it lay down muscle fibres in an area of your chest that your pecs simply don't 'go'. Just make the best of what you have & keep improving.


totaly agree m8 had this same conversation in the gym the other day. If you stimulate every fibre the muscle is only going to end up lookin a pre programed way. take dennis wolf for an example he has high lats, You can bet this is not because he doesnt know to train his lower lats.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

invisiblekid said:


> While you can concentrate on certain areas of the chest by doing incline/flat/declines etc...you can't change the shape of a muscle, only make it bigger. It's simply down to genetics.
> 
> Wide grip bench will more than likely just end up hitting your anterior delts IMO.


the only way to change the shape of the muscle is an implant or synthol... and when it comes to a square chest- I doubt even thats possible, as you are talking about the lower edges of the muscle..

and yep, jabkay has a square chest in the pic- and I've got round pecs as my avi shows (thats my genes- big pecs, but round..)


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

genes and ethnicity plays a role I have personally noticed


----------

